
Out-Pirating the Pirates (2008) [audio] - js2
http://www.thestory.org/stories/2008-09/out-pirating-pirates
======
js2
Some folks may not have 50 minutes to listen. Here's a print interview with
Max Hardberger:

[https://www.theguardian.com/world/2010/nov/14/max-
hardberger...](https://www.theguardian.com/world/2010/nov/14/max-hardberger-
sea-captain-pirates-seized)

